# Question About Legs for the Ladies



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm posting here because I need the ladies opinions on something...

I want to get some ink on my calf so in order to showcase it, I think I need to keep my legs shaven so the hair won't obstruct the view.

My wife thinks I shave too much now (armpits, chest, jewels) though in my defense some of that was due to professional reasons, though I'm no longer associated with that business. I'm not a hairy guy to begin with. I am genetically predisposed to not have a lot of hair and what does grown sometimes looks silly...

So...shaved legs creepy?

Preacher


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

yes... very creepy 

makes me think metrosexual.

sorry just being honest.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

preso said:


> yes... very creepy
> 
> makes me think metrosexual.
> 
> sorry just being honest.


:iagree: I'm with you on this one......


----------



## Veronica Jackson (Jul 2, 2008)

Frequent waxing will make hair become more fine and sparse so that shaving won't be necessary, I don't know what effect it would have on a tattoo unless you speak to the artist.

IMO shaved legs on a man is rather unattractive as is pits, ballsack etc... Unless you are an olympic swimmer or model then it's acceptable.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

why don't you invest in home hair removal... one of those
machines. I know someone who bought one. The whole family could use it. 
( uses electric current to zap hair follicles and kill them )
Home electrolysysis kit. You can probably find info online about them.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

JD, I know you wanted ladies opinions...

I have somewhat sparse hair on my legs. I also have ink. They will shave to do the inking and the hair that grows back does not obstruct the view. I also go tanning as well. 

As for the esthetics of shaved...back to your originally scheduled program...


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

I would almost rather do the pre-shave myself...unless I have a very attractive lady artist...but that isn't happening...lol

Preacher


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm with the other ladies....I wouldn't like my H to shave his legs. Only one of us is allowed leg stubble....


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, Preacher, this is a turn off. I think a lot of women like the hair on a guy, pretty much every where you are shaving or thinking about shaving. Kinda gives me the willies to think about, even; eeewwww. Sorry, just an honest reaction--I've never thought about this before.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Honesty is what I need...but as for the armpits, chest and um, elsewhere...let me say this...at one time I was in a profession where it wasn't a good thing to have pit hair...because it would get pulled and other odiferous reasons. My wife likes that part...I've never been able to "grow" chest hair so it looks stupid so what does show up I get rid of...

As for anything else...well, that's a personal preference and I've done it since I was a kid...wifey likes it...that's all that matters to me.

Preacher


----------



## Conflicted (Jun 24, 2009)

JDPreacher said:


> Honesty is what I need...but as for the armpits, chest and um, elsewhere...let me say this...at one time I was in a profession where it wasn't a good thing to have pit hair...because it would get pulled and other odiferous reasons.


Sorry for asking and going OT, but you have me curious. Would you mind sharing what profession that is?


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Pro wrestling...


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

JDPreacher said:


> Pro wrestling...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'm sorry. :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I am presently LIVING with THREE males. My dh, my ds 23 and my ds nearly 16. DH is 6' and getting hairier as he ages, except his legs and balding head, and those are less and less hairy because of his damn smoking habit...and I have two sons well over 6' now...

The house is FULL of testosterone. If I see one more hairy arm pit or another discussion of the wonder-ous appearance of "hair" on another body part at the DINNER table, I am going to just run AWAY!!!!!!! 

Oh, that's right, I AM running away...in 29 days, 5 hours, and 21 minutes....:rofl::rofl:

Shave everything JD, whatever pleases you. :rofl::rofl:

I am just not a woman who likes shaved men parts and find it terribly funny....if I had a man show up in my bedroom all shaved slick I'd crack up and not be able to stop....:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh, and my dh didn't get any significant chest hair until he was 50 or so....right about the time his head hair started to go missing.


----------



## mumof2 (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you know, reading this is the first time I have smiled today!!!

Dont do it shaving legs on man is all wrong


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Not only did I laugh...but I get this mental image of certain posters and JD + wrestler + shaved balls just didn't equal JD image. :rofl::rofl: And I simply don't know why....:rofl::rofl:

I can't quick giggling, sorry JD.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

LOL Sandy.. that image doesnt fit right.. :rofl: 

My hubby is hairy ALL over... it doesnt bother me.. its really bad on his legs, feet, arms, hands, and tummy.... i cant stand back hair.. if he had any, it would have to go.. he shaves his head so theres none there.. and bald man is HUGE turn on.. love it when he works on the car and gets covered in grease... OMG hot and bothered right there...:smthumbup: LOVE IT.. i know i know totally off the subject... Go for JD! Its your body!


----------



## Veronica Jackson (Jul 2, 2008)

Sandy, I laughed too! We got a Nacho Libre on board. I never expected that response but it is a very interesting profession. 

I love body hair on a man, just not back hair.


----------



## Conflicted (Jun 24, 2009)

Luckily it is pro-wrestling... at one moment i got a picture in my mind of something in the line of pole-dancing  

JD at some joint greasing up a pole 

But i will not really consider shaving my body hair other than maybe down there if my wife and i make some fun out of it... (which hasn't happened yet)


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

OMG. JD pole dancing! :rofl:

Heck, I laugh at the thought of ME pole dancing....my dh actually suggested it....:rofl: I'd be laughing to hard to be anywhere near pole dancing.

Actually, we have this raised part of the floor of our bedroom.....:scratchhead:


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

Sandy55 said:


> Actually, we have this raised part of the floor of our bedroom.....:scratchhead:


:lol::rofl:


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Yikes shaved armpits? My ex was quite hairy, kept the back and chest/tummy shaved...but if he shaved his legs..well I didn't marry a chick....don't do it. My pops has ink on his legs and the hair doesn't obstruct the view...I can't see how it'd upstruct the view on yours either unless well you have like "sweaters" or something on your legs....lol. My vote is no and grow some pit hair back RAWR!


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

If you must, wax don't shave


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

My ds tries to shave his shoulders! OMG. I told him to have it waxed! Works much better and eventually kills the follicles...

I cannot IMAGINE waxing pits...


----------

